# Snoopy's scrapyard



## Mikeymutt (Dec 26, 2015)

While out and about looking for something else I spotted these old diggers behind a fence.so I went to investigate.i was wandering around the site looking what was about.i wa then approaching the old bungalow there I heard a dog barking.there was a dog behind a fence next to me.being near some old caravans I decided to get out in case someone come out.so I got out and hid up and watched and no one came out.i was determined not to go away without photos so ventured back in.being careful to avoid going were the dog was I quickly went around and got my photos.i think the dog is just there to scare people away.


----------



## Rubex (Dec 26, 2015)

Great photos


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 26, 2015)

I'll recon an old Hillbilly still lives in the Bungalow, But you captured everything else really well.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Dec 26, 2015)

Very nice some unique items there. well done mikey


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 26, 2015)

Very nice, I wonder if they won the boat on Bullseye.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 26, 2015)

You certainly stumbled on to a treasure chest from what I can see. Me thinks that the person is ex-military going by the stuff in the yard, and maybe the video collection. Nicely done though and you managed to keep away long enough from the dog.


----------



## thorfrun (Dec 26, 2015)

spot on, love it


----------



## smiler (Dec 27, 2015)

Nicest China cabinet ever, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Dec 27, 2015)

Bit different that. Liked it. Good stuff Mikey...


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 28, 2015)

What a belter! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## acer77 (Dec 29, 2015)

Looks like they were waiting for the zombie apocalypse!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 30, 2015)

Thats excellent! I love that it spand from horse and cart to VHS, to DVD! 
Excellent work as usual!


----------



## gator35 (Dec 31, 2015)

*Great find*



UrbanX said:


> Thats excellent! I love that it spand from horse and cart to VHS, to DVD!
> Excellent work as usual!



Thanks for this

Very new hope to add something very soon


----------



## borntobemild (Jan 1, 2016)

Wouldn't mind having a go at that old Land Rover.


----------

